
YC application Winter Batch - cubinho
Hey guys!<p>It says that you can just update your previous application and apply for the batch.<p>Has anyone been able to do that? Pls help.
======
wirddin
Is this from the email we all have received for a 10-day reminder? I guess by
that they meant that you can apply with the same idea (updated content). You
won't get to see your last application or update your last application, you
have to start afresh (or copy paste from wherever you had backed it up last
time). Good luck!

